# Interlochen state park.



## outside4me (Jan 13, 2012)

Booked the last site left on the water(duck lk side) for the wk of the 9th.
Anyone know what this park is like ? 
No boat , just some beach life and camping under the stars.also we will be toting our quads and our bicycles with us for a day or two out in the woods , TC's cherry festival is that wk(bicycles ) and there's always the dunes.
Speaking of the dunes ..I was told there's a canoe rental near by, and it snakes out the dunes and into lk mi ... any truth to this ? what's it called if so ?
That sounds like it would be a fun to see and do.

Thanks for any info that might be a help to our trip

Rick


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

outside4me said:


> Booked the last site left on the water(duck lk side) for the wk of the 9th.
> Anyone know what this park is like ?
> No boat , just some beach life and camping under the stars.also we will be toting our quads and our bicycles with us for a day or two out in the woods , TC's cherry festival is that wk(bicycles ) and there's always the dunes.
> Speaking of the dunes ..I was told there's a canoe rental near by, and it snakes out the dunes and into lk mi ... any truth to this ? what's it called if so ?
> ...


Be sure to check on the legality of ORV use up in that area.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

The park is pretty nice. There is lots of shade, the site are pretty level...I stay there a least once or twice every year... The Platte River is what your referring to...its a nice float.


----------



## rocksted (Dec 13, 2010)

Been making the 200 mile trip up to that park every 4th of July for 30 yrs. The park is great with all new facilities with the exception of the park store. Swimmers itch has been a big problem there for the last few yrs. Be sure to towel off real good after leaving the water. To answer part of your question there is a real nice canoe place sounds just like the one you describe, can't remember the name. In the park office they have brochures on local attractions, I'm sure you will find the place in there.


----------



## outside4me (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info and about the itch, kids got that one yr at crystal lk sp ...think ill be staying out of the water.
As of now were talking of leaving the quads at home this trip. The closes trails are 30mi away ..kalkaska (leetsville and the blue bear) or south 30 into wexford co. Grand traverse co and benzie co both have limitations but not knowing the area makes it hard to know where to go , wexford is a open co ..all rds open. 
There will be plenty to do and I think it will be a scout trip for the quads in that area for the next time . We really wanted to take them to scout the areas to learn more of our surroundings for the winter toys since we been riding lately in the TC area .


----------

